# Be Negative on our Investments Please



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Give us a stock, ETF, mutual fund, strategy, goals or any investment you like and it is our job to find something wrong with it whether it is fundamental, technical, the numbers, dividend cut, problems with the competition, currency or whatever. The idea is we find out the negatives which we don't normally look enough for in investing.

So this thread is like any other thread like dividend growth except you find out what is wrong instead of what is right. So it is time to be negative for a change and roast our investments.

For me personally I like FTS but don't own it and I own gold and have a lot of cash right now.

Example comment: FTS has double topped it is expensive right now and a bad decision to buy at these levels. And gold what the hell are you thinking it is very high a bubble and only a greater idiot would buy it.

Sorry if the comment is a little much or harsh but I like to add a little entertainment value to it. That is also the idea to find out what is wrong with the investment and have a little fun slamming it.


----------



## Max (Apr 4, 2009)

Hanfeng Evergreen (HF)


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

XIU - it's the PERFECT ETF!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

What are you some kind of an idiot HF is dropping like a rock. Fertilizer is cornered by Potash Corp are you crazy or something. It is also rated as a strong buy what the hell are those dumb analysts thinking, China is overrated and not going anywhere with their over exposure to US dollars. And they have to kill the inflation in their system. 

Boy that is fun to do and maybe I will look at buying it. By the way you are such a dumb *** for buying this. Is it because you are maxing out on your investments Max.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Four Pillars you suck, XIU is for people who sit on the couch I thought you were better then that. Why not go for XDV or something like that.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

dogcom said:


> Four Pillars you suck, XIU is for people who sit on the couch I thought you were better then that. Why not go for XDV or something like that.


Lol. This reminds me of the time I bought an insult for $2 on Queen Street. Guy was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Riff Raff (Sep 5, 2010)

dogcom said:


> Four Pillars you suck, XIU is for people who sit on the couch I thought you were better then that. Why not go for XDV or something like that.


idiots like MER too. enjoy yours Mr. Negativity.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

MER can be good you small minded nut case. You have to look at the specialty funds like the precious metal funds. Those funds have outperformed the simple index funds. 

I forgot to mention I don't use the happy faces which I cannot excuse , but damn it I will one day try to figure that one out.


----------



## ramy98 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great for buying Gold... Keep Holding.... Better yet.... Keep buying... its going to the stratosphere eventually... its not near a bubble... it sure will be one day.... not now...


I thought I would do the opposite


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Yeah a little opposite is nice for a change.

By the way why not buy and hold the canadian banks, this is a tough one to put down because everyone is always saying buy the banks you can't go wrong. At this point it does look like a good bet but maybe there are clouds on the horizon with the large amount of debt that Canadians hold.


----------



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

LULU after 2011 1st quarter results.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

US Banks when all mortgage loans are reconciled.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Take a chunk of your portfolio and divide it equally between the following iShares ETF's then rebalance periodically, as required:

Egypt (EGYP) (Coming Soon)
Mexico (EWW)
South Africa (EZA)
South Korea (EWY)
Turkey (TUR)

and perhaps Peru (EPU)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

LULU could be priced to perfection after the first quarter of 2011 and could take a dump after the results are released.

Belguy that is an interesting list of ETF's I haven't considered. North Korea may try to throw a wrench in some of it but we will see.

I wonder how long it will take to reconcile all the US bank mortgages.


----------



## Bupp (Nov 13, 2009)

How about enervest. They are a diversified energy close-ended fund. Typically trade at ~15% discount to NAV and each year let you redeem at 5% below NAV.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok - what does everyone thing of PPC - Pembina Pipeline Corp.
Let's get negative!


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

*Shoppers Drug Mart SC*

What are the general feelings on this one. Has it got lower to go. Surely this stock is being oversold. 

Looking at the balance sheets and reading the reports it seems quite positive so why is this stock seemingly so out of favour?


----------

